# Camera options for photographing Planted Tanks and Fish



## kippen (Oct 20, 2007)

I wasn't exactly sure where to post this, so here seems as good as anywhere!

What do other people use to take pictures of their tanks? I have a Nikon S3 and it doesn't work well at all. I've tried several options on the camera and it the pictures are marginal at best. So I'm looking for something else. If someone has any suggestions I would love to hear them.

I'm looking for something that expects SD cards as I have several, but I'm still open to other suggestions. 

Please post pics of the photos you've taken with your camera.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I have yet to get a good picture with my point and shoot camera, but I will try once I get a tripod. Here are some good articles on how to get a good shot: 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...graphy/9973-avoiding-image-blur-articles.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ography/7290-exposure-compensation-101-a.html
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...phy/44578-point-shoot-cameras-still-good.html

Apparently, though, you still need to take a LOT of pictures and pick out the good ones.


----------



## kippen (Oct 20, 2007)

Fishscale,

Thanks for the posts. There's a lot of good information there.

Kip


----------



## Dharkaron (Jul 11, 2006)

check here:http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/
They have forums for both point and shoot cameras and SLR types. There are also tutorials and reviews there as well.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

oooh, thanks, missed that one


----------



## kippen (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey thanks Dharkaron.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

fishscale said:


> ". . .Apparently, though, you still need to take a LOT of pictures and pick out the good ones."


I seem to remember one time reading that professional photographers (and this was back in the days of film so you could imagine how expensive it got) taking something on the order of about 300 photos for every one they kept :icon_eek:. I know I take at least 15-20 before I get one that I'm not too embarrassed to post :hihi: and I generally end up doing a lot of post-photo tinkering in paintshop pro.


----------

